

Friendsheet - A better Facebook photo browser - zachallia
http://www.friendsheet.com

======
nchuhoai
Shameless Plug: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3438290>

I did a Facebook photo browser too, just two weeks ago. Zach's is definitely
much more polished and professional, but here are some features of mine.

\- It's single page app. All Ajax, no page reloads. HIstory supported.

\- Slightly more photos(users wall)

\- source is on Github: <https://github.com/nambrot/Facebook-Photo-Browser>

\- accompanied by a blog post on architecture: <http://nambrot.com/blog/4>

The demo runs here: <http://fbphotobrowser.herokuapp.com/> Deployed on Heroku,
backend Node.js, frontend: Backbone

Feedback is appreciated

~~~
zachallia
pretty cool, i'll probably do some ajaxy page transitions at some point.. just
hacked this together. Friendsheet is all html / JS.. hosted 100% on S3

------
arnorhs
Looks really good, and it's a very nice way to view the photos. I like that
you also implemented a way to like and comment on the photos. Very engaging
and fun.

I also like the design a lot.

Doesn't Facebook have a policy against "alternative ways to view Facebook"
type applications? Didn't I see a conversation on HN the other day about a guy
who got blacklisted for life for making an ads free version of Facebook or
something like that?

Anyways, good job

~~~
zachallia
thanks! definitely inspired by fb, but with some streamlined tweaks.

I don't think facebook policy directly states that, it's more about not
misleading users into thinking something is made by facebook. And definitely
anything that circumvents ads is against policy.

------
est
Can someone educated me why this is so "awesome"?

the first problem I've found is that it has no indication or hint how to
navigate prev/next in zoomed in mode.

~~~
zachallia
right left arrows... and soon swipe on ipad

I'll definitely add a tutorial / help section for ya

------
sulemanali
Zach did it again. Love the UI, so much faster to use than the Facebook
newsfeed!

------
anirudhmaitra
Looks really nice. Looks inspired by Pinterest I guess..

~~~
zachallia
yes, pinterest combined with timeline

------
rodion_89
Screenshots?

I don't have a Facebook account..

~~~
zachallia
<http://cl.ly/2I2Y062q000Q1w0e3z1P>

------
edzme
Looks sweet! Bookmarked.

------
typeoh
Love it.

------
clb22
looks really cool!

